# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Halkida noobs need help!!!

## piklas

Γεια σας φίλοι μου.
τελικά το meeting σας έγινε?
είμαι και γλω από Χαλκίδα και επειδή ψίνομαι πολύ άγρια να αρχίσω με φιλαράκια την κατασκευή wireless δικτύου θα μπορούσαμε να βρεθούμε κάποια sστιγμή να συζητήσουμε και να μας καθοδηγήσετε σε ορισμένα πραγματάκια?
δουλευω στο bits&bytes στην κώτσου.
οποιοσ θέλει το κινητό μου ας μου κάνει pm.

ελπίζω να τα πούμε σύντομα.

----------


## sotiris

κανε edit το μηνυμα σου σε Ελληνικα, δεν επιτρεπονται τα greeklish.

επισης για δικια σου προστασια κανω edit το κινητο σου,καλυτερα να το δινεις με Pm.

----------


## Thenomad

Σήμερα το απόγευμα (12/3) κατά τις 7 οι omni σας παιδιά παίζανε κανονικά?Επιχειρίθηκε scan από έξω παναγίτσα αλλά δε βρήκα τπτ.Θεωρώ ότι υπήρχε οπτική επαφή με Χαλκίδα και Κάνηθο.Διατηρώ κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για την pcmcia η οποία παρατηρήθηκε λιγάκι στραβωμένη σε μια άκρη της,δεν ξέρω αν φταίει αυτό.

----------


## Crazyio

> Σήμερα το απόγευμα (12/3) κατά τις 7 οι omni σας παιδιά παίζανε κανονικά?Επιχειρίθηκε scan από έξω παναγίτσα αλλά δε βρήκα τπτ.Θεωρώ ότι υπήρχε οπτική επαφή με Χαλκίδα και Κάνηθο.Διατηρώ κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για την pcmcia η οποία παρατηρήθηκε λιγάκι στραβωμένη σε μια άκρη της,δεν ξέρω αν φταίει αυτό.



Αν και εκείνη την ώρα δεν είχα ανοιχτό PC δεν πρέπει να υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Τί και αν "βλέπεις" Χαλκίδα αλλά δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή με την Omni, κάτι το οποίο μου φαντάζει λίγο δύσκολο απο την τοποθεσία που έκανες το Scan  ::  
δοκίμασε και αύριο πάλι αν και το βλέπω απίθανο να μας "δεις"  ::

----------


## piklas

ο nomad δεν είπε πως φάγαμε το κρύο ήταν τέτοιο που απο το τούρτουρο δεν μπορούσε να κρατήσει καλα την κεραια...τα δόντια του έτριζαν και η φωνή του έβγαινε ισα ίσα...
θα ξαναπροσπαθήσουμε αυριο ή κάποια αλλη μέρα.
Αν θέλετε να μας βοηθήσετε και εσείς στείλτε μας ένα pm με τα τηλέφωνά σας και θα επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί σας μερικες μέρες πριν το κάνουμε.

----------


## Crazyio

> ο nomad δεν είπε πως φάγαμε το κρύο ήταν τέτοιο που απο το τούρτουρο δεν μπορούσε να κρατήσει καλα την κεραια...τα δόντια του έτριζαν και η φωνή του έβγαινε ισα ίσα...
> θα ξαναπροσπαθήσουμε αυριο ή κάποια αλλη μέρα.
> Αν θέλετε να μας βοηθήσετε και εσείς στείλτε μας ένα pm με τα τηλέφωνά σας και θα επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί σας μερικες μέρες πριν το κάνουμε.



Να ήξερες πόσες τέτοιες φάσεις έχουμε πέρασει σε ταράτσες, με ήλιο, αέρα, βροχές, νύχτα....
Ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα  ::  

Σου έχω στήλει με PM το τηλέφωνό μου...

----------


## WizeMan

Παίδες, μένω πολύ κοντά στο ABILE... έχω φορητό με wifi πως γίνεται να συδεθώ στο δίκτυό σας  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά κι εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=170994#170994

Ετοιμάζουμε εξόρμηση για ανίχνευση / δοκιμαστικά links μεταξύ Ωρωπού / Εύβοιας. Αν υπάρχει από την πλευρά σας ενδιαφέρον για συμμετοχή, εννοείται οτι είστε κάτι παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτοι.

----------


## POSEIDON

Παιδιά αμα κάνετε link με Ωρωπό και πάρω σήμα εγώ που μένω στους Αγίους Απόστολους ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ!!!
Κουτσα κουτσα θα συνδεσουμε το δικτυο της Χαλκιδας με το δικτυο της Αθήνας!!!

----------


## wire-freek

Hello!

Endiaferomai gia to wireless net tis Chalkidas

Exw kai kaipoio exoplismo gia AP (wrt54g, kateuthintiki keraia ktl). 

Apo to Wind eida oti den exei kinisi stin Chalkida

Any hints ? javascript**:emoticon(' :: ')
Smile

Ti prepei nanw gia arxi?

THANX A LOT

----------


## dti

Κάνε καταχώρηση της θέσης σου στο WiND και έλα σ΄επαφή με άλλα ενεργά μέλη της κοινότητας της Χαλκίδας (π.χ. rosered).

----------


## socrates

@wire-freek

Θα μπουν και οι καταχωρήσεις από Χαλκίδα, έχω μιλήσει με rosered και περιμένω.

Δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις εσύ όμως... κάνε την καταχώριση σου κανονικά στο ewn.awmn.net

Αν θέλεις κάποια βοήθεια εδώ είμαστε εμείς.

BTW: Στο forum αυτό δεν γράφουμε με greeklish. Είναι κανόνας και ευκολία για όλους μας  ::

----------


## wire-freek

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!

@Socrates: Σορυ για τα ελληνο-αγγλικα, δεν το ηξερα.

@dti: Ήδη βρισκομαι σε επικοινωνια με μελος απο την Χαλκιδα και το ΣΚ αυτο μπορει να συναντηθουμε.
Εχω και φιλαράκια που είναι μέλη απο Αθήνα και θα βοηθήσουν.

Τι χρειάζεται για την καταχώρηση? Συντεταγμένες ? 
(αν προλάβω θα το κοιτάξω σήμερα - Να σας πώ την αλήθεια το wind ειναι πολύ αργο και χρειάζεται πολύ υπομονή....)

Ευχαρσιώ και πάλι

 ::

----------


## dti

Στο WiND μπορείς να καταχωρήσεις απευθείας τις συντεταγμένες σου αν τις γνωρίζεις, διαφορετικά μπορείς να βρεις εύκολα από το δορυφορικό χάρτη το σημείο που βρίσκεσαι και κάνοντας ένα κλικ να μεταφέρεις τις συντεταγμένες στην καταχώρησή σου.

Ξεκίνα όμως πρώτα, φτιάχνοντας ένα account στο WiND.

----------


## wire-freek

Οι καταχωρηση(εις) εγιναν
Είμαι ο κόμβος old-bridge και βλέπω τον rosered sta 600μ.

Πάντως με τα WiND γινεται ενα μπέρδεμα για την περιοχή της Χαλκιδας
Στο ewn.awmn.net βλέπεις λιγοτερους κομβους απο οτι στο wind.awmn.net.
Γινεται κάποιο synchronise μεταξυ των 2?

----------


## rosered

> Οι καταχωρηση(εις) εγιναν
> Είμαι ο κόμβος old-bridge και βλέπω τον rosered sta 600μ.


Καλησπέρα

Βασικά εκεί που είσαι ακριβώς δίπλα στήνουμε άλλα 3 if και εκτός του ότι μπορείς να συνδεθείς κάπου δίπλα (το πολυ 50 μέτρα  ::  ) μπορείς να πέσεις και σε ενα if στον Καράμπαμπα .
Λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμη να κάνω όλες τις καταχωρήσεις στο wind αλλά το αργότερο σε 2 μέρες ελπίζω να τα έχω τελειώσει.

Αν θέλεις βοήθεια σε κάτι στειλε μου ένα pm.

Φιλικά

Γιώργος

----------

